# avatar



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

ok i am trying to change my avi pic

when i save changes its coming up invalid file

pic is from photobucket

what am i doing wrong?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Not sure.. possibly too big?

If you post it in this thread I'll take a look for you.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

wow that was super fast response!

thanks lorian


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

maybe this one would be better


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Done.

Not sure why it wouldn't work for you though!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

thanks lorian

dont know what i was doing wrong!


----------

